# Misono UX10 vs Misono Sweedish Carbon



## Alexec (Jan 19, 2018)

The question is from my brother.
I do own Misono UX10 gyuto and santoku 21cm and 18cm and he likes them.
Though he is interested on 27cm Chef Knife and 30cm Slicer.
So the question is:
-Misono Ux10 Chef knife 27cm VS Misono Sweedish Carbon 27cm Chef knife
And 
-Misono UX10 with dimples Slicer 27cm VS Misono UX10 slicer 27cm VS Misono Sweedish carbon slicer 30cm

He also asks bout the care of each knife, sharpness, balance, fit, finish and durability against hard food.
Thanks for responds in his behalf


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2018)

personally I would go carbon in 270 and 300 suji


----------



## Alexec (Jan 19, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> personally I would go carbon in 270 and 300 suji



Why is that?


----------



## Benuser (Jan 19, 2018)

The Swedish Carbon sujis have some flex. Some users are fine with that, some feel a bit uncomfortable. Don't know about the UX-10 sujis. I expect it to be a bit stiffer.
The carbon steel is very finely grained. Takes very easily a crazy sharp edge. Edge retention is average.
The UX-10 steel -- Sandvik's 19C26 -- is quite coarse and provides an aggressive kind of sharpness that remains even after the first dulling. That made probably its popularity amongst pro users. Sharpening it is not very simple. It requires a careful abrading of the burr. See it as VG-10 without the initial sharpness.
Both series offer a very high level of Fit& Finish. Both come with a poor factory edge, overly convexed and weakened by buffering. 
The design is very different: the carbons with a traditional one with a smooth, rounded handle. UX-10 with an innovative design, a bit blocky though elegant, and still very comfortable.
By the way: why would one consider dimples? They are not particularly effective but reduce considerably the blade's life span, as sharpening becomes impossible once the dimples have been reached. But above all, they look ugly.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Why is that?



This is from my personal perspective...

210 = UX10 already have. for smaller work, line knife, fruit knife, available for acidic or specialized work needing non-reactive steel
270 = prep monster. gets used when doing more serious, focused work. with focused work, dealing with the carbon is no issue
300 = suji. extra length comes in handy when you really need a suji. workflow considerations similar to 270 gyuto


----------



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2018)

Does he like dragons?


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

For myself, the dragon. One of my favorite knives even after so many. The steel is easy to sharpen, will take any edge you give it, has okay edge retention but nothing stellar and is tough. Just a good all round workhorse. However, it is fairly reactive at first and will be that way again each time it is sharpened, for the first onion or two give or take.

The UX-10 is a good knife, fairly expensive but still a good knife. It is much lower maintenance too if that is a consideration. Also more of a workhorse.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 19, 2018)

Benuser said:


> The Swedish Carbon sujis have some flex. Some users are fine with that, some feel a bit uncomfortable. Don't know about the UX-10 sujis. I expect it to be a bit stiffer.
> The carbon steel is very finely grained. Takes very easily a crazy sharp edge. Edge retention is average.
> The UX-10 steel -- Sandvik's 19C26 -- is quite coarse and provides an aggressive kind of sharpness that remains even after the first dulling. That made probably its popularity amongst pro users. Sharpening it is not very simple. It requires a careful abrading of the burr. See it as VG-10 without the initial sharpness.
> Both series offer a very high level of Fit& Finish. Both come with a poor factory edge, overly convexed and weakened by buffering.
> ...



Thanks for sharing your opinion mate


----------



## Alexec (Jan 19, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> This is from my personal perspective...
> 
> 210 = UX10 already have. for smaller work, line knife, fruit knife, available for acidic or specialized work needing non-reactive steel
> 270 = prep monster. gets used when doing more serious, focused work. with focused work, dealing with the carbon is no issue
> 300 = suji. extra length comes in handy when you really need a suji. workflow considerations similar to 270 gyuto



Thanks


----------



## Alexec (Jan 19, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Does he like dragons?



Who doesnt?


----------



## Alexec (Jan 19, 2018)

K813zra said:


> For myself, the dragon. One of my favorite knives even after so many. The steel is easy to sharpen, will take any edge you give it, has okay edge retention but nothing stellar and is tough. Just a good all round workhorse. However, it is fairly reactive at first and will be that way again each time it is sharpened, for the first onion or two give or take.
> 
> The UX-10 is a good knife, fairly expensive but still a good knife. It is much lower maintenance too if that is a consideration. Also more of a workhorse.



Reactive as carbon you mean?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2018)

Reactive for mono carbon.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Reactive for mono carbon.



I think this is a good distinction. Even a very reactive mono carbon such as an FKH or the Misono Swedish is nowhere near as reactive as most iron cladding.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 19, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I think this is a good distinction. Even a very reactive mono carbon such as an FKH or the Misono Swedish is nowhere near as reactive as most iron cladding.


Thanks again Kit


----------



## Alexec (Jan 19, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Reactive for mono carbon.



Thanks mate


----------



## Benuser (Jan 19, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion mate


My pleasure, Alex.


----------



## doudou (Jan 22, 2018)

270MM gyuto: though both UX10 and dragon have very similar profile. but the grind is slightly different. dragon shows more convex on the right side and the cut feeling is very different. UX10 do a very good job on vegetable , but kind of slipery on meat compare to dargon. dragon also have makes you want to chop all the time. UX10 has more weight on handle and feels like more nimble. 

both are very good knife. but i would like to recommand dragon.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 22, 2018)

Never used any Misono suji but am familiar with UX10 and Swedish Carbon. I personally prefer the Swedish steel in terms of edge it gives and sharpening on stones is a tad easier.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 23, 2018)

doudou said:


> 270MM gyuto: though both UX10 and dragon have very similar profile. but the grind is slightly different. dragon shows more convex on the right side and the cut feeling is very different. UX10 do a very good job on vegetable , but kind of slipery on meat compare to dargon. dragon also have makes you want to chop all the time. UX10 has more weight on handle and feels like more nimble.
> 
> both are very good knife. but i would like to recommand dragon.



Thank you. 
So nobody prefers the UX10


----------



## Alexec (Jan 23, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Never used any Misono suji but am familiar with UX10 and Swedish Carbon. I personally prefer the Swedish steel in terms of edge it gives and sharpening on stones is a tad easier.



Alright, thanks for responding


----------



## Benuser (Jan 23, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Thank you.
> So nobody prefers the UX10


The UX-10 with its coarse steel is still usable even if the initial sharpness got lost. It keeps some bite.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 23, 2018)

Benuser said:


> The UX-10 with its coarse steel is still usable even if the initial sharpness got lost. It keeps some bite.



Cant my brother sharpen it himself and kick ass?


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 23, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Cant my brother sharpen it himself and kick ass?


Yes, the difference between the two in terms of edge retention due to micro serration (because the UX10 has a coarser grain) will be unnoticeable


----------



## K813zra (Jan 23, 2018)

In fact, I think a lot of people might even prefer the dulling curve of the UX-10 because of its coarseness and how it retains bite. Steels like that seem sharper than they really are even when they start to dull, to me. Edge retention is not everything, how a knife dulls plays a factor too.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 23, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Cant my brother sharpen it himself and kick ass?



You need to be a somewhat experienced sharpener with UX-10.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 23, 2018)

IMO those that enjoy sharpening will likely prefer the Swedish carbon. 
Those who don't enjoy sharpening will likely prefer the UX10.
I was gifted a UX10 santoku which seems to hold it's edge forever...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2018)

Really depends on if he wants stainless or carbon. Here's my lefty 240mm Misono UX10 I got from Koki at JCK, that I love dearlyfit and finish was flawless. I use it often when I'm in Hawai'i, where the humidity, and citrusy ingredients calls for stainless. The UX10 got a lot of press attention a bunch of years ago, since then there've been lots of knives that on the market that are its equal, arguably better performers, at a more competive price. With a knife's cost, I figure that it it gets used regularly and does the job, it's worth it. That said, the UX10 was a great knife when at came out, and it's still a great knife. Personally I really dig the design aesthetic of the UX10, feels good in the hand. 

With Misono carbon vs UX10, both are wonderful.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 23, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Really depends on if he wants stainless or carbon. Here's my lefty 240mm Misono UX10 I got from Koki at JCK, that I love dearlyfit and finish was flawless. I use it often when I'm in Hawai'i, where the humidity, and citrusy ingredients calls for stainless. The UX10 got a lot of press attention a bunch of years ago, since then there've been lots of knives that on the market that are its equal, arguably better performers, at a more competive price. With a knife's cost, I figure that it it gets used regularly and does the job, it's worth it. That said, the UX10 was a great knife when at came out, and it's still a great knife. Personally I really dig the design aesthetic of the UX10, feels good in the hand.
> 
> With Misono carbon vs UX10, both are wonderful.



Which knives would you say?
Yea the aesthetics rocks!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 23, 2018)

For a non-knifenut: UX-10


----------



## Alexec (Jan 23, 2018)

Benuser said:


> For a non-knifenut: UX-10



What do you mean knifenut?


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 23, 2018)

The overthinking is very real in this thread. Avoid analysis paralysis, just buy one. If you don't like it, sell it and get another one. Only way to discover what you prefer is through real use. 

I know this isn't what a prospective knives buyer is looking to hear (myself included when I was trying to pick my first gyuto) but it's true.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 23, 2018)

A knifenut: a forum member. No, seriously: someone who sharpens for fun, without the pressing need to do so. Who dreams about edge geometry and micro-bevels.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 23, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> The overthinking is very real in this thread. Avoid analysis paralysis, just buy one. If you don't like it, sell it and get another one. Only way to discover what you prefer is through real use.
> 
> I know this isn't what a prospective knives buyer is looking to hear (myself included when I was trying to pick my first gyuto) but it's true.



I guess you are so right and so not tho. Im in the category of people that your feedback matters. Lots of reasons for that. I can buy Victorinox incountry, nothing above that is being sold. I cannot get educated on that sector because there isnt anyone anywhere but this forum to teach me. 
In another topic, I wouldnt agree more than you. 
I wouldnt buy sell because there are so many things in between inc taxes, shippings, waiting time, all that.
Thank you, I would support what you said if i had it as an option


----------



## Alexec (Jan 23, 2018)

Benuser said:


> A knifenut: a forum member. No, seriously: someone who sharpens for fun, without the pressing need to do so. Who dreams about edge geometry and micro-bevels.



Got ya, thanks


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 23, 2018)

In a year or two, after having handled all types of blades due to your deteriorating condition known as kitchen knife obsession, you'll look back at my post and think to yourself "now I get it"


----------



## esoo (Jan 23, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> The overthinking is very real in this thread. Avoid analysis paralysis, just buy one. If you don't like it, sell it and get another one. Only way to discover what you prefer is through real use.



I agree with this - the only thing is finding a buyer for the ones you try. Sitting on a couple of listings on the 'bay and it is annoying waiting for a buyer. Nearly as annoying as waiting for the post to deliver the next new one.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 23, 2018)

esoo said:


> I agree with this - the only thing is finding a buyer for the ones you try. Sitting on a couple of listings on the 'bay and it is annoying waiting for a buyer. Nearly as annoying as waiting for the post to deliver the next new one.


Ha! I can totally sympathize


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Which knives would you say?
> Yea the aesthetics rocks!



Me says UX10for its sleek; contemporary design; shiny; sexy; of TopChef fame; stainless.

Me says Misono Swedish carbonfor that lovely patina; easier to sharpen; ohhh, that uber cool dragon.




StonedEdge said:


> The overthinking is very real in this thread. Avoid analysis paralysis, just buy one. If you don't like it, sell it and get another one. Only way to discover what you prefer is through real use.



I agree with StonedEdgejust buy one. Realize that it will probably not be the one and only J-knife he'll own. My first J-knife was the UX10, thought that would be it, perfect until I "needed" something different. Soon thereafter I discovered carbon and got a Masamoto HC. Then, there was a blurred distinction between knives I needed vs wanted. KKF turned me onto steel considerations, laser vs workhorse, etc. My preferences over the last few years have been for carbon wa-handled gyutos.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 23, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> In a year or two, after having handled all types of blades due to your deteriorating condition known as kitchen knife obsession, you'll look back at my post and think to yourself "now I get it"



If i will have the opportunity to handle all the types, I do not doubt I will indeed get it! I replied not in offense, just wanted to clarify that in Cyprus where I live and work I wont be lucky enough to do what you are saying.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 23, 2018)

No worries Alexec! I was just joking around a little bit. Didn't mean to come across as offending. I'm glad you've been able to get many opinions on the knives you're looking at I was having some fun with the fact that you can't go wrong with either of those knives.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 24, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> No worries Alexec! I was just joking around a little bit. Didn't mean to come across as offending. I'm glad you've been able to get many opinions on the knives you're looking at I was having some fun with the fact that you can't go wrong with either of those knives.


Sorry for misunderstanding


----------

